# Battlefield 1942: Run server with bots?



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

I'm looking to run a Battlefield 1942 server with bots. This is so my friend and I can play over my LAN (I don't have high speed, however). I'm lost, I've done tons of searches and spent a ton of time at google.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, now I have no idea if this is the way to do it....but, I would think that you just start a game, add the bots however you normally add them, and then have your friend join. Unless the bots in BF1942 are more complicated than I think, that should work...


----------



## gtard*10^kp (Oct 25, 2003)

i remember having problems with that too but i dont remember how i solved it...if u figure it out i would like to know so please post resaults...thx


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

I don't think it is possible in BF1942.


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

You have to start a co-op game.. that was my problem.

Thanks though


----------

